# Timing belt or chain?



## sigma693 (May 21, 2006)

Wondering if the 06-07 Frontiers have timing belts or chains. Thanks.


----------



## VQPedro (Oct 23, 2005)

Chain, no worries.


----------



## sigma693 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks again. Getting ready to buy a new frontier. Have a '99 now. Glad to hear they used a chain. Don't get it why manufacturers use belts these days.


----------



## vtfrontierxe (Nov 9, 2006)

What about an 04? 3.3 L V6??


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

they use belts srry man.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

sigma693 said:


> Thanks again. Getting ready to buy a new frontier. Have a '99 now. Glad to hear they used a chain. Don't get it why manufacturers use belts these days.


quieter, thats why


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Belts have their advantages over chains; they're maintenance free and require zero lubrication, for example. Also, when a timing belt is replaced, only the belt is replaced whereas when you do a timing chain normally you do the sprockets as well because the chain and sprocket teeth wear with similar patterns. Belts are also more efficient than chains. The one big disadvantage to a belt is that it has to be replaced about twice as often as a chain.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

belts are easier to change as well, the belts usally last about 70k before your soppose to change them.

chains are like 150k i think, but usually thier fine when you take them off, just the idler's that need replacing.
most of the time to noise you hear for the chain is really coming from the idlers


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

dflw_99 said:


> belts are easier to change as well, the belts usally last about 70k before your soppose to change them.
> 
> chains are like 150k i think, but usually thier fine when you take them off, just the idler's that need replacing.
> most of the time to noise you hear for the chain is really coming from the idlers


Yep, and look at the bright side; at least it's not a gear drive. You wanna talk about noise, gear drive timing sets are so noisy they interfere with knock sensors. There are some quieter gearsets available from aftermarket suppliers, but they are still not gauranteed against knock sensor interference.


----------



## MikeG-Man (Nov 14, 2006)

I just had the timing chains and guide replaced on my 05 with only about 22k. Two weeks in the shop. What a drag.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

MikeG-Man said:


> I just had the timing chains and guide replaced on my 05 with only about 22k. Two weeks in the shop. What a drag.


That sucks,
What were the symptoms and what model do you have exactly? Auto/manual, 4wd/2wd, 4/6 cylinder etc. I'm hoping it was all under warranty? Please elaborate on what caused the problem if known and anything else you would care to share with us. Z


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

On most nissan engines, the timing chain should easily get 300k if oil changes are done regularly.

Ive seen a couple of ka,s with 400k ,and the chain noise at that point had just started getting excessive ,but these were well maintained exaples.

Ive seen one z24 with 400k where the chain was making insane amounts of noise but was still running.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

MikeG-Man said:


> I just had the timing chains and guide replaced on my 05 with only about 22k. Two weeks in the shop. What a drag.


Two weeks to replace a frikking timing chain?? That's insane, I woulda been raising hell with that shop. I haven't done a timing chain on a newer vehicle with all the serpentine belt crap on the front of the engine, but I have done timing chains before and working steadily that kinda job shouldn't take more than a weekend, and that includes a trip to the store to pick up all necessary tools and tarps and service manuals and such.




dflw_99 said:


> belts are easier to change as well, the belts usally last about 70k before your soppose to change them.
> chains are like 150k i think, but usually thier fine when you take them off, just the idler's that need replacing.
> most of the time to noise you hear for the chain is really coming from the idlers


Life span of belts and chains varies greately among manufacturers. My Honda CRX required timing belt replacement at 60k miles, however a Honda Prelude with DOHC VTEC requires the belt change at 105k miles. A Porsche 944 requires the timing belts be changed at 90k miles, where a Dodge Neon doesn't really need a timing belt becuz the hamster wheel is connected to the wheels by a little pulley.

Chains never really "require" replacement if you think of it in terms of the fact that a belt has to be replaced because eventually it will break. I have never heard of a timing chain breaking. But, the chain does stretch and the links get loose so the engine timing becomes inaccurate after lots and lots of miles, so that's why it's a good idea to replace the chain when it's called for.


----------



## MikeG-Man (Nov 14, 2006)

My rig is a 2005 Fronty SE, v6, 4x4 with a 6-speed. I had the thing for one year without any problems whatsoever. I knew there was a problem by the noise the engine was making - kind of a high pitched whine when driving and a nasty sounding grinding when you're standing there with the hood open. The engine ran fine besides the noise. It took the dealership a week to officially diagnose it and another week to fix. I can't wait to get the survey from Nissan.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

was the truck under warrenty???

if so, whats the problem?? if they took care of the problem, i would be fine with it.

and PEOPLE anything MAN-MADE can have problems


----------



## MikeG-Man (Nov 14, 2006)

It was done under warranty – although since I do my own maintenance and didn’t have specific receipts for the oil I bought, the dealership and Nissan initially said it may not be covered since I couldn’t prove that I maintain the vehicle. I was ripped. I change the oil every 3000 to 3500 miles and keep mileage and date records of when it was done. That’s the last thing I wanted to hear.

So it’s fixed. It took two weeks. I got a rental out of Nissan for one week. The truck idles rougher than it did before it went into the shop (I have no idea why the idle would be different), and it looks like they ran the engine without the timing chain covers installed as part of the diagnosis since there’s a mess in the engine compartment. I haven’t had this much fun with a new vehicle since I owned a Jeep.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

MikeG-Man 
Survey time as you said. I had a mess the first time with a free oil service. Just their luck I was picked by J.D Power and Nissan Corporate, needless to say they wipe up after themselves. I do most all of my own work as well and buy my filters in bulk from them. Give it some time to relearn, take it back if it persists.

sigma693
Did you get a truck yet? Tell us about it and what you think.


----------

